

Chrome deb/ubuntu x86 - s3graham
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb

======
cnlwsu
Can definitely tell its a unstable build. I cannot open up any dialogs for
example and when I do a search if I type to fast in address bar and hit enter
the last couple characters are lost. runs just as fast as it does in my
windows system (or so it seems) I have been very put off with the state of the
browsers in Linux, I hope Chrome can give firefox or epiphany some real
competition.

~~~
zcrar70
Firefox 3.0.10 is horribly slow on my system, it crashes pretty frequently on
startup. I've been using the Ubuntu Chromium daily builds off of Launchpad for
the past for days (<https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa>), and
it's really been a refreshing experience - the web is responsive again! It
obviously isn't ready for release yet, but if you build that into your
expectations, it's actually quite pleasurable to use.

------
growt
is there a 64bit version, too?

~~~
cnlwsu
[http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstab...](http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_amd64_deb)

~~~
uggedal
It's not a native 64bit binary as it uses ia32-libs.

~~~
bretthoerner
Some interesting info:
[http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/05/javascr...](http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/05/javascript-
heap.html)

